
Elder-Care Challenges Prompt Tech Executives to Create Startups, Apps - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2014/12/28/elder-care-challenges-prompt-tech-executives-to-create-startups-apps/
======
GFischer
The article itself is pretty light, but I've always been interested in the
tech opportunities for caring for the elderly, and there's a huge market there
:) .

I based my Master's business plan on a pill reminder app (
[http://www.dontforgetyourmeds.com/](http://www.dontforgetyourmeds.com/) ,
never finished it )

The analysts call the sector "mHealth", and while several companies have
identified the opportunities, “Most of these apps are actually awful. There
may be 12,000 apps out there but they’re not 12,000 good apps,” Chris Wasden,
Global Healthcare Innovation Leader for PwC.

I'm convinced there are a lot of opportunities in healthcare out there, though
it's a hard to reach market.

See these links for more information:

[http://gigaom.com/2012/07/10/mobile-health-is-taking-off-
but...](http://gigaom.com/2012/07/10/mobile-health-is-taking-off-but-whats-
still-in-its-way/)

[http://www.doseofdigital.com/2010/04/no-one-uses-your-
health...](http://www.doseofdigital.com/2010/04/no-one-uses-your-health-
medication-exercise-tracker/)

